# Paracord turkey tote



## Flight of the arrow

Heading home today from turkey hunting, should have some rolling out by the middle to end of the week.
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Mrs F says turkey totes are $5.00 a piece, she needs to get some bubble mailers to ship them in and go to the post office and get them weighted, I do have a paypal account you can pay her threw there, if not I can pm my address to send her a check, she has 4 or 5 different camo colors and some solid colors coming in the mail. She made some pretty nice orange and black totes for anyone who hunts state land or has trigger happy neighbors. 
The grey and black one is her personality favorite....but says it definitely matches a certain Turkey and Deer hunter on this forum 
Flight


----------



## Fishindeer

I would like to get two also. Orange would be good for me easier to find when it falls out of my pocket for some unknown reason.


----------



## bmoffit

I’ll take two... she can pick the colors. Pm me an address and a name for the check. Thank you!!


----------



## zep02

I would like a black / gray one, thanks Flight!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard

Well I've got to go with black/gray. Please pm me your address/info and I'll get a check to you once you know how much to add in for mailing costs. BIG THANK YOU! To Mrs. Flight. If it's ok I'll also take 2 and the second one can be any color, I think my hunting buddy should have one too.


----------



## roger15055

I would like two orange please.And two Grey and Black.


----------



## Bowhunt

I would also take two of the black/grey and would be willing to pay more than just materials and shipping.


----------



## roger15055

Mamas time is worth money! The thought of just doing it is great but . But some WAM is great . WAM = Walking Around Money. Hopefully I get one this year and I can use it to carry it out of the woods!! I went over to Carleton to a scrap yard I do business with and seen two Toms in a field and I almost hit the car in front of me!! One of there beards were dragging!!!!


----------



## Feather Mucker

Two in Orange for me... PM me an address and pricing.


----------



## Feather Mucker

Feather Mucker said:


> Two in Orange for me... PM me an address and pricing.


And two Camo I guess. I can do Paypal as well.


----------



## old graybeard

Bowhunt said:


> I would also take two of the black/grey and would be willing to pay more than just materials and shipping.


Yes I would be willing to pay more also. Mrs. Flight should be well compensated for her time. I'll just toss in a bonus for her.


----------



## bmoffit

old graybeard said:


> Yes I would be willing to pay more also. Mrs. Flight should be well compensated for her time. I'll just toss in a bonus for her.


DITTO!!!


----------



## Flight of the arrow

I have reached out to a couple people, some have sent pm’s only, some here posted on the thread. She is waiting for black paracord to come on Friday. If I have not responded to you not to worry everything is on a list, she has ordered 3 or 4 or 5 different colors of camo plus a few solid colors. She really like’s doing this for people and it keeps her busy during this down time. If you pay buy check please put on the check who you are AKA Flight of the arrow.......yankee#1 etc etc and the same for paypal, when she starts your tote’s I will let you know how much you owe!
Flight


----------



## bmoffit

Tell her a big thanks from BMOFFIT!!!


----------



## roger15055

That is such a nice thing to do for fellow sportspeople!!! Thank You two so much!!!


----------



## old graybeard

roger15055 said:


> That is such a nice thing to do for fellow sportspeople!!! Thank You two so much!!!


Great people do great things.


----------



## Fishindeer

Yes, Very nice thing to do for hunters she doesn’t know. Thanks. Not sure how to pm you for address to mail check .( new at posting was a observer for a while)


----------



## aph

I would like two as well... any color. Whatever she has the most of . Thank her!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## lumpy0910

Message sent to Flight!


----------

